# Lily agility videos



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you! Oh, what a pleasure to watch!

I really enjoyed seeing another spoo tackle agility. A lot to like there; she seems to enjoy the sport, and how fun is it to run a spoo in a "fancy" clip!? Do you get a lot of comments? I had to chuckle when she ran past the last jump in that jumpers run and you moaned, "Noooo!" Been there! Many a time! Sugarfoot is supposed to take whatever is ahead if him...but funny how he can glance back at me and *totally* skip a jump that's right there!

Thanks so much for sharing! Loved them! (The last one wouldn't load for me; I'll try again later.)

--Q


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, thank you so much for sharing. Lily looks absolutely beautiful as she boings over the jumps! Couldn't help but smile when she flew over the last jump. I have nothing but admiration for people who do performance events with their poodles.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! I loved the layering in the jumpers run on Sat. The last video said it was private so I couldn't see it 

Is she stressing some with the weaves?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What fun to watch you and Lily............in clip#48 I smiled when she had to restart the weave and was SOOOOOO careful! And at that last jump I thought you were going to have a heart attack Hahahaha! Ah Lily I love ya anyway, you are perfect to me!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Q we had done lots of work on turns and wraps on Friday with Stef, so I think she had that stuck in her brain when she spun in front of that last jump. Despite the NQs there was a lot that I was very happy with both days. Those A frames were such an astounding leap forward. She used to do fly offs from the top of the frame (very reckless and scary). It has taken a really long time first to get rid of the fly offs and have reliable two on two off. Then just when we had really gotten that to work we had the problem with sight seeing at the top start when we did some CPE trials with a slatless A frame that she ended up skiing down. It made her concerned to check out what the frame looked like and she was wasting tons of time. She just started doing good ones on Friday at Stef's and I was happy to see she brought it to the trials. 

poolann she definitely has not brought her beautiful practice weaves with her yet. She just started really nailing hard entrances and keeping up a good stride very recently and I guess she hasn't decided that she will bring that away from home yet, but I know it will come. I am very happy with how her work at distance is coming along. She is so fast I really need it. Stef and I have decided we are going to teach her a start line down for runs that need big lead outs and use a sit for runs where she can basically come with me at the first or second obstacle. You can see she was pretty resistant to the idea of it in the Sunday jumpers run, but it did give me a head start on her for that long line of jumps.

Molly and charmed she is a dream to play the game with. Even when I feel frustrated I don't stay that way for long. Interestingly I don't get a lot of comments about her clip, but at least people know she's really a poodle. And isn't she just amazing as she flies over jumps? I don't think there is any breed that looks so pretty jumping.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I changed the privacy setting on the last video. It should play for you all now.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay! I could see the last video. She reads crosses really well and she does jump beautifully and effortlessly!

I'm jealous of the ring dividers that club uses. Are they as opaque as they look? They are still using safety fences here which scares me since the dogs are so hyped up. They're not very tall and I've seen more than one dog jump into the opposite ring.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poolann this is a great site for trials! I love the artificial turf. I feel much more comfortable really running the way I need to. Even though my knee is paying this week I know I won't fall because of divots or ruts in the running surface. The dividers are totally non see through and about four feet high, so even Lily wouldn't be able to jump into the next ring unless she jumped off the A frame or the dog walk to do it. They also make sure that the courses are never set in a way to have two dog walks right next to each other for dogs to be distracted by each other. It is even pretty quiet while you are running. I so wish it was closer to home or that we had something like it here. The training center that I used to go to a lot was heavily damaged by an August rainstorm of 14" that caused a roof collapse. They were able to have AKC novice and open trials there. It was where I fell and hurt my knee (actually fell there badly twice). They had rubber matting squares for flooring and both time I fell I caught my toe on a mat seam. They ended up deciding to move to a new building because it was going to take a really long time to fix the roof at the old place. Very recently they announced that AKC approved them for all levels of agility along with obedience. I was happy to hear that until I heard they put down the same rubber matting. I will enter obedience there, but not agility because I am too worried about falling.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

so poolann I think my weave pole problems are of my own creation so to speak. We took a lesson with Stef this afternoon and if I was any closer than 5-6 feet or if I picked up my hand she popped out. Now I just have to drill myself when I walk to mark a path that gives her a wide berth. I can't say it is a problem I mind having. I watched a lot of excellent/masters runs last weekend. I was amazed (not favorably either) at how many people had to baby sit their weaves by walking the dog through them some even poking their hand back and forth almost into the tops of the poles.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes Catherine, your situation is certainly preferable to doing the "weave pole dance" or having to do the arm thing.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

These are great videos- thanks for posting them. They all loaded fine. 

She really seemed to think about those weave poles. And those jumps are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I enjoyed watching immensely!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, Lily just soars over those jumps! What a pleasure to watch these videos!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow... I can't even imagine all the work that both Lily and you must have put in to that performance. Even if she wasn't "perfect" she is amazing. And so cute too!

pr


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She IS fast! I love that! When Lily, just like Maddy, shows a little uncertainly it just kills me! I want to give them a big hug and kiss.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is fast and she sure does fly, doesn't she? It has been a lot of work. We didn't have the best foundation work, so once I started working with a private trainer we had to undo many things and reteach certain skills. It shows though in how she works now. You can see by comparing these two pictures taken about a year apart.

This one was taken in October 2012. She how much she is over jumping. That bar is at 24" and she is clearing it by at least 6-8 inches, probably more. The cups that hold the bars are 2 inches apart.









Here she is at the same trial in October 2013, still at a 24" jump height of course. You can see that she isn't wasting as much energy on leaving way more clearance than she needs. She is never a bar knocker, and frankly when she starts dropping bars it will be her way of saying she is ready to retire, but this is better than it used to be.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

So much fun to watch! I did agility with my first dog, a catahoula, it was super for both of us in so many ways. I think agility is a great way to stimulate and tire out a smart high energy dog. I can't wait til Hemi is old enough and has past her first basic obedience class .... the agility, here we come. 

Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed watching you two work and have fun together.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

LOVED watching your videos this AM! I was grinning ear to ear watching Lily bounce and soar over those jumps in all her elegant poodliness! 

Agility looks like so much fun! Appreciate your posting these.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lily has made progress in leaps and bounds (no pun intended) and she loves it.
Eric.


----------

